# 922 Release DAte?



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything reliable as to when the 922 will be released and what the offeres will be for new/existing subscribers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't expect any reliable guess while TiVo lawsuit still going.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Fall was the last date given out if I recall.... Nothing exact. My opinion is there is no dependency on the TIVO lawsuit. Just a lot of work integrating Sling and Dish into a new piece of hardware with a new UI.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought at the CES show they originally said Spring 2009?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes they did.... That was an estimate as I am sure the new one is also. I could totally be remembering this wrong but I thought at the last Charlie Chat or Tech Talk they said Fall.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Everybody is correct 

At CES they were saying "spring"... but on the last Charlie Chat, Charlie himself said he had just played with the 922 and it was nice but had some work to go... and he didn't expect to see it until sometime in the "fall".

If you read between the lines... I wouldn't be terribly surprised if we didn't see it until Christmas.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I think the original statement will prove to be correct.... Spring.
(Just a year later than expected).


----------

